# Ibooks : comment avoir la vraie pagination*?



## Ogado (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche désespérément sur le Web et sur plein de forums une solution à ce problème.

J'achète pas mal de bouquins universitaires sur le iTunes Store pour les lire sur mon iPad. La nouvelle version de iBooks me convient au mieux puisqu'il est désormais possible de surligner avec plusieurs couleurs et surtout de prendre des notes.

Autre bonheur : exporter les notes &#8212; en courriel, certes, mais c'est déjà ça &#8212; qui permet de stocker son travail de lecture. 

Mais ces notes ne retiennent pas les numéros de pages &#8212; ce qui est un vrai problème pour citer les auteurs de manière transparente. Cela se comprend, puisque le nombre de pages d'un iBook varie en fonction des paramètres de visualisation (police, taille des caractères, position verticale ou horizontale de la tablette. Mais existe-t-il un moyen de bloquer cette mise en page pour la rendre conforme à celle des éditeurs ?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Août 2012)

Je ne le pense pas ! et d'autre part, les paginations possibles sur l'ipad ne correspondront quasiment jamais à une pagination papier du document d'origine.
Cependant, si tu utilises toujours la même pagination ipad tu peux indiquer le N° de page dans tes notes mais ça n'aura d'intérêt que pour toi même et que sur ton ipad.


----------

